# Carrier requirements for GCCF shows?



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Ok, this is possibly a very silly question so please forgive me

It says on the GCCF site Make sure that you have a good TOP OPENING box or basket to take to the show.

Why top opening? Does it mean they must come apart top and bottom if there is some kind of emergency? Or does it mean there must be a door on the top like this one? 









This one here is the same as my carrier, is this not the correct type?









Sorry for being a bit thick but I just read this and it seemed a bit strange to me.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

top one will be ideal.. its basically ease of removal for vetting in... and when at the supreme.. the stewards collect your cat in your carrier.

although a lot just have ones similar to the other.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

As right isee, but i won't get in bother having one like the green one then?

I doubt we'll ever make the Supreme ...


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jo-pop said:


> As right isee, but i won't get in bother having one like the green one then?
> 
> I doubt we'll ever make the Supreme ...


Hi Jo ...any one can enter the Supreme show now, theres no need to qualify..............Chris


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

raggs said:


> Hi Jo ...any one can enter the Supreme show now, theres no need to qualify..............Chris


I very much doubt he's up to standard. He was only bought as a pet really but I do intend to keep showing, whether that's in breed classes or ped pet. We will see how the reports go. Thanks Chris


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

reports vairy by judge...

just remember.. if you do start to show in ped pet with a paticular car.. you cannot go back.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.
At Notts he got 2 write ups from 2 difference judges both totally contradicting each other! Very odd.

So the carrier I have, the green on... It's ok right?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

in a word.. yes.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

There's nothing actually stopping you showing a pedigree in the HHP section, then going back to the pedigree section. It's just highly frowned upon.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'm certainly going to Humb/Linc on 14/7 then Manchester on 1/9 and possibly Yorkshire county in Oct, so I'll see how he fairs at those then see what I think. I'd still probably leave it a year or so to see how he matures. No rash decisions.
I'd be more than happy in HHP though


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oooo, really? I might be at the double show myself with my new girl. Would be lovely to finally meet.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Oooo, really? I might be at the double show myself with my new girl. Would be lovely to finally meet.


Defo going. Entry all done already x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

rcmadd said:


> reports vairy by judge...
> 
> just remember.. if you do start to show in ped pet with a paticular car.. you cannot go back.


Is that an actual rule now then?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

from what the mrs says.. im not 100%.. i will go try having a look... im curious now..


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well then, I'd better get my entry in!


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

carly87 said:


> There's nothing actually stopping you showing a pedigree in the HHP section, then going back to the pedigree section. It's just highly frowned upon.


As Administrator of that section ,I can advise that the Pedigree Pet Section is for cats that CANNOT be shown in the Pedigree section.

So if that occured I would have no hesitation voiding any titles gained in HHP section.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

poshmog said:


> As Administrator of that section ,I can advise that the Pedigree Pet Section is for cats that CANNOT be shown in the Pedigree section.
> 
> So if that occured I would have no hesitation voiding any titles gained in HHP section.


Just to clarfy for the newer members please, and because you have me worried now, how far does CANNOT stretch? Cannot as in are not allowed under any circumstances, ie particular variants, or cannot as in can in theory but no point in practice as not good enough or have a withholding fault?

Thanks


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

What about say a choc point siamese. lovely type but dark choc points. could be shown in peds but doesnt do well cuz of point colour. can they go in ped pets?


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

When we set the section up ,it was designed for half -peds,rescued peds with no papers ,cats with faults ,and cats ,like vicki's that hasnt done well in ped section due to colour etc /

Then we have had the addition of variants ,and some retired cats from ped section.
All of these I have no problem with ,it is the boomerang exhibitors who don't take the section seriously and think it is fine to show in both sections.

One particular exhibitor started a kitten in PedPet section ,then went into Peds meeting the SOP and winning in there .That kitten took a BIS HHP from a genuine HHP kitten ,but as it was "a bit of fun just to see" they couldnt see a problem.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

That's awful! From what I've seen the HHP is very competitive. If I did decide to show in that section and never in the breed classes I'd be more than happy! With there still being the titles to aim for I don't see it being any different to the neuter breed classes. I mean, whatever titles you get with a neuter are only for "fun" aren't they. It's not like that cat is ever going to father Champion kittens. That's just how I see it.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification, I can sleep again LOL.

 at those who "use" the section just to try out showable pedigree kittens in advance, don't see why they can't try out a ped kitten in the ped classes fgs, guess they can't take the competition. I know some people thin k the same way about people showing say a variant that will be used for breeding later but in those cases I would argue that the kitten is NOT showable in the ped section so where else can they be shown if not the HHP one?

I have a friend who started showing a ped as an HHP because of pattern (he should be a self but has tabby markings) but got told by so many people that he was good type and that she should try him as a pedigree that she did and he's doing Ok but no way would she even dare switch back lol.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I have two MCs. However, the reason one of mine was in HHP was because of a fault, but it's gone! I am therefore thinking of trying him in the pedigree section but won't be showing him HHP anymore. He was last shown HHP in 2010.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

sorry jo pop, i've gone off topic 
i have loads of different carriers as each of my cat prefers a different one. no matter what they like to travel in though i always take them to the vetting in in a top opening carrier as it's just easier to get them in and out. :thumbsup:


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we started our blue bi-colour ragdoll boy in the full pedigree section to see what the judges thought of him... he got nowhere...

after discussions with a couple of the judges we found his bi on his face was too high,,ie too much white..

he we started showing in the ped pet section after that...

(sorry jo we gone off topic..)


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Off topic is cool. I got my answer and am interested in where this thread has gone as may be a decision to make sometime for me


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

out of curiosity...

what placings have you had in the shows you have done up to now? and what have the open judges said?


----------

